# Baratza Sette not grinding fine enough



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

I've had my sette for about three years.

Recently upgraded my espresso machine to a Sage DB, but i'm finding that on the very finest setting, the flow is too fast.

I've tried cleaning the insides of the grinder, is there anything else I can do to produce finer grounds?

Thanks,

T


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Install the shims, they do actually come with it if you still have them - that's a common problem with the Sette (270 variant I presume?)...


----------



## Votross (Apr 29, 2020)

The Sette comes with one shim installed and supplies you with two additional shims that you can install. I had the same problem as you, but after I installed one of the shims, I produced grounds fine enough to choke my espresso machine.


----------

